# pkgng package was not found in the repositories



## thekeymaker (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi *a*ll,

I just installed a fresh copy of FreeBSD 9.1 to try out PKGNG.  The first thing I did was to log in as root and setup PKGNG with the steps listed in the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/pkgng-intro.html

Which for me consists of running the following:
`# /usr/sbin/pkg`
putting 
	
	



```
WITH_PKGNG=	yes
```
 in /etc/make.conf.

Now in the following the examples in the handbook I ran this command:
`# pkg install curl`

Just to see if it would prompt me if I wanted to install the package and I got the following:

```
Updating repository catalogue
repo.txz                     100%
pkg: Package 'curl' was not found in the repositories
```

Am I missing something? Is the repository still down/not rebuilt from the security incident back in November?

I apologize if there is a trivial fix to this and appreciate any responses! 

Oh, also I haven't touched /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf.  So my PACKAGESITE still points to http://pkgbeta.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi!

Take a look at the contents of the link you provide for the package site: there's not a lot of them to be found!

They will announce when the packages are ready.


----------



## kpa (Mar 17, 2013)

At the moment there is no promise of PKGNG package's availability, you'll have to compile them yourself.


----------



## thekeymaker (Mar 18, 2013)

Juanitou said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Take a look at the contents of the link you provide for the package site: there's not a lot of them to be found!
> 
> They will announce when the packages are ready.





			
				kpa said:
			
		

> At the moment there is no promise of PKGNG package's availability, you'll have to compile them yourself.



Thanks @Juanitou and @kpa!  That was the info I was looking for.


----------

